# Color Change in MSU Fertilizer



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 22, 2022)

It was only slightly dark at the very top surface a couple of months ago while it was still sealed. 
Now, more than half the bag has turned darker. I did not put water in it. 
Would it be still good to use??


----------



## monocotman (Nov 22, 2022)

I use my rainmix which is very similar all the way until it’s almost sloppy. These fertilisers are very hygroscopic and need to be kept very dry if you want them to stay in a pristine state,
David


----------



## Ray (Nov 22, 2022)

It’s fine.

The indicator dye is pH sensitive, and the tiniest amount of absorbed humidity can shift it. No problem whatsoever.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 22, 2022)

Thank you!!


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 24, 2022)

Take your bag in an other bag with a little silica gel.


----------



## Ray (Nov 24, 2022)

I’m not sure that would work. The calcium- and/or magnesium nitrate might attract moisture more strongly.


----------

